# Anyone Know of...



## Jenn&Tucker (Nov 24, 2007)

I got my puppy from a "breeder" in western KY. She was nice and had a health contract, etc. She definitely led us to believe she bred the dogs, and she even had adult maltese there. She didn't specifically say they were the pups parents but we assumed. 

When we got home and I started to fill out the AKC papers, I noticed that the name of the breeder was different. Her name was Anita Hillyard. Her name was also on the vet papers that we got when we picked up the pup. Her address is in Ohio, several hours away from where we got Tucker.

There was even a discrepancy on the vet papers about the puppy's birthday and I called the lady in Ky to ask her about it. She said that she had "called and checked" on the dogs birthday. Obviously she didn't breed these dogs.

It is just a very weird situation and I am not sure what happened. I hope I didn't support a puppymill. I searched for Anita Hillyard on the internet and just found a lot of listings for dogs, all kinds of them. Just wondering if anyone knew of her or had some insight on what happened.

Thanks all!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I googled her, too, and she's selling all kinds of breeds - Maltese, Shiz Tsus, Lhasas, Cockers......

Your "breeder" in Kentucky sure pulled a fast one on you, didn't she? She obviously brokering these puppies for this breeder and passing them off as her own. I'm so sorry you were taken in by her.


----------



## Jenn&Tucker (Nov 24, 2007)

> I googled her, too, and she's selling all kinds of breeds - Maltese, Shiz Tsus, Lhasas, Cockers......
> 
> Your "breeder" in Kentucky sure pulled a fast one on you, didn't she? She obviously brokering these puppies for this breeder and passing them off as her own. I'm so sorry you were taken in by her.[/B]



Thanks for your reply. I wasn't sure what a broker was, I had heard the term on here but now I guess I know! 
It's too bad that I was deceived, but I couldn't ask for a better doggie.... I just wish people were more honest. It was my first time buying a pup, now I will know for future.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: WELCOME TO THE GROUP JENNIFER :smilie_daumenpos: :chili: 

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY. 

Tina


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474655
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad. I doubt that very many of us knew of the concept of puppy broker before this site. I certainly had no idea of such a thing. I remember a few years ago thinking the newspaper was the place to look for a puppy :brownbag: and remember calling someone who said she was selling the puppies for a "friend".... It didn't even occur to me to think "broker" ... When buying a puppy it is definitely a "buyer beware" situation.


----------

